

DHI Group plans to sell off Slashdot and Sourceforge - fapjacks
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2015/07/dhi-group-plans-to-sell-off-slashdot-and-sourceforge/

======
palmer_eldritch
I'm not sure they'll find a buyer... they managed to ruin them pretty badly.

Now, for slashdot, the slashdot crowd definitely has some responsibility.
Still, they did pretty much anything they could to antagonize them (although,
I'm not sure what they could have done not to, it seems like it's a pretty
important part of being a slashdotter to hate on the staff).

~~~
Bill_Dimm
_it seems like it 's a pretty important part of being a slashdotter to hate on
the staff_

I wouldn't go that far. I was on Slashdot for a very long time and witnessed
many changes of ownership. Sure, there are always a few people that will
grumble when anything is changed, but I don't think any of the ownership
changes caused that much uproar before Dice came along. Auto-playing video ads
of models walking down runways on Slashdot? Adware/malware bundling on
SourceForge? Dice made it really clear that they didn't have an ounce of
respect for the community. I think the bulk of the community would have
tolerated reasonable efforts at monetization, but Dice went way beyond
reasonable.

------
killface
Who the hell is going to buy sourceforge at this point? It's not even worth
the intellectual property behind the scenes. Maybe someone like cnet who wants
another distribution channel for not-quite-malware.

